
Bill Gates: What Are the Biggest Problems Facing Us in the 21st Century? - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/04/books/review/21-lessons-for-the-21st-century-yuval-noah-harari.html
======
coldtea
One big problem is that many aspects of social restructuring, long term
projects, welfare, etc. that societies should do on their own, are being left
to billionaires' charity discretion.

